# Welche Pflanzen soll ich nehmen??????



## Olli.P (31. Jan. 2007)

Hi Leute,

da ja nun schon der Januar abgelaufen ist, machen wir uns so langsam Gedanken wie wir den Teich und die Pflanzenschale Bepflanzen sollen....

Was würden denn die Pflanzenexperten empfehlen??

Zum Teich:

Entlang der Weißen Linie am Teich ( siehe Bild ) wollen wir noch NG-Taschenmatten verwenden. Da können ruhig höher werdende Pflanzen rein, so dass wir den Zaun nicht mehr so sehen...... 
 

Welche Pflanzen kann man da nehmen????


Und nun zum Pflanzen-Teich ( -Filter )
Gibt es Seerosen für den Schattigen bereich die Für eine Tiefe von ca. 47cm??

Hier ein Bild mit den Maßen.... 

Und dann bräuchten wir noch einige Pflanzen die ruhig Nasse Füße bekommen können und dann schön über den Rand der Teichschale wachsen..... 

Was können wir da nehmen????

Wie gesagt, die Teichschale wird wenn die Terasse fertig ist, zu 95% im Schatten stehen. Die Sonne wird da wohl erst in den Abendstunden so ab ca. 17.00Uhr hinkommen......

Hätte vielleicht noch jemand im Frühling Ableger abzugeben????
Wenn ja, wäre ein Bild nicht schlecht, ich hab's ja nicht so mit Pflanzen.....


----------



## karsten. (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen soll ich nehmen??????*

Hallo
auch auf die Gefahr  ,dass Dein Plan ein Anderer ist  

ich würde am Rand außer in Pflanztaschen größere Pflanzen
wie __ Seggen , __ Kalmus , __ Iris in vom Üfer abgehängten oder vom Grund aufgebauten Körben pflanzen .
Nicht verteilt sondern in unregelmäßig großen Gruppen.

den Pflanzenteich würde ich auf einer Drainlage mit Lava oder Blähton füllen und hauptsächtsächlich mit __ Schilf bepflanzen.

der Baum rechts wird sicher mal größer ,
dafür steht er viel zu dicht am Teich.

mfG


----------



## Olli.P (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen soll ich nehmen??????*

Hi Karsten,

Das ist eine Zierjohannisbeere......

und die wird nur so groß wie wir es zulassen.......


----------



## Olli.P (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen soll ich nehmen??????*

Nochmal @Karsten:


womit häng ich denn die Pflanzkörbe am besten in den Teich???

Angelschnur mit entsprechender Zugfestigkeit ????

Wie groß sollten die denn so ca. sein????

Kannste mal ein paar Höher wachsende Pflanzen Namentlich nennen????

Den Rest such ich mir dann schon hier oder ich google mal ein bisserl....

aber iss besser wenn ich weiß wonach ich suchen soll bzw. muss ......


----------



## ThomasK. (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen soll ich nehmen??????*

Hi Olaf, Karsten dachte bestimmt auch an die Wurzeln der Johannesbeere. ich weiss ja nicht wie kräftig die werden.



> Und dann bräuchten wir noch einige Pflanzen die ruhig Nasse Füße bekommen können und dann schön über den Rand der Teichschale wachsen.....



Meinst du nicht das die dir dann das Wasser ausm Teich ziehen, wegen des Dochteffekts?!  

Ansonsten denke ich __ Schilf oder __ Rohrkolben sind für den Pflanzenfilter sicher praktisch sowie optisch keine schlechte Lösung.


----------



## Steingarnele (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen soll ich nehmen??????*

Hallo Olaf,

Ich kenne mich zwar nicht ganz so damit aus welche Seerose auch Schatten verträgt, aber für die Tiefe gibt es einige. Wenig kann ich dir auch sagen welche Pflanze du wohin machen sollst. Aber ich hab mir schon eine Liste raus gesucht, mit welchen Pflanzen ich dann dieses Jahr im, am Teich und Pflanzenfilter arbeite. Es handelt sich alles um Wasserreinigungs-, und Sauerstoffpflanzen.


```
Wasserreinigungspflanzen

Bachbunge
Veronica beccabunga Höhe 30cm

Binse Juncus effusus Höhe 70cm  /  Blaugrüne Binse Juncus inflexus (glaucus) Höhe 60cm

Blumenbinse, Schwanenblume Butomus umbellatus Höhe 80-120cm

Blutweiderich Lythrum salicaria Höhe 120cm

Schlangenwurz, Sumpf-Calla Calla palustris Höhe 20cm

Gilbfelberich Lysimachia vulgaris Höhe 100cm / Straußfelberich Lysimachia thyrsiflora Höhe 50cm

Froschlöffel Alisma plantago-aquatica Höhe 40-100cm

Hornblatt Ceratophyllum demersum  Wasserreinigungspflanze und Sauerstoffspender, 

Igelkolben Sparganium erectum Höhe 100-150cm

Kalmus Acorus calamus Höhe 80cm

Wasseraloe, Krebsschere Stratiotes aloides Wasserreinigungspflanze und Sauerstoffspender 

Laichkraut Potamogeton natans Unterwasserpflanze

Bittersüßer Nachtschatten Solanum dulcamara Höhe 100cm

Nadelsimse Eleocharis palustris Höhe 40cm

Pfeilkraut Sagittaria sagittifolia Höhe 0-50cm

Rohrglanzgras Phalaris arundinacea Höhe 120 - 150 cm

Rohrkolben Typha latifolia Höhe 150 cm / Schmalblättriger Rohrkolben Typha angustifolia Höhe 180-200cm

Schilf Phragmites australis  Höhe 280 - 300 cm 

Heimische Seekanne Nymphoides peltata Höhe 10-50cm

Segge Carex acuta (gracilis) Höhe 100cm  / Segge Carex acutiformis Höhe 100cm

Sumpfdotterblume Caltha palustris Höhe 35-40cm
```


----------



## Olli.P (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen soll ich nehmen??????*

Hi Leuts,

@ ThomasK.

Rohkolben sind bereits in den Eimern auf dem Bild..... 

__ Schilf könnte ich noch dazu nehmen.....

Aber ich brauch noch irgendwas um den Rand vom Pflanzenbecken zu verschleiern, dat schwarz gefällt mir nicht.....

Und der Rand wird bestimmt nicht von alleine mit __ Moos zuwachsen..... 
Das wäre bestimmt nicht schlecht wenn ich das irgenwie hinkriegen würde, aber wie????

@Matze:

DANKE!!!

das ist ja wirklich schon ein ganzer batzen an Pflanzen!!!

Da hab ich ja Morgen was zu suchen und Googeln.....


----------



## Steingarnele (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen soll ich nehmen??????*

Hi Olaf,

ich helfe dir mal etwas bei der Suche, schick dir gleich was per PN.


----------



## Annett (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen soll ich nehmen??????*

Hallo Olaf,

dass sich auf dem blanken Plastik in nächster Zeit __ Moos o.ä. von alleine ansiedeln kannst Du vergessen. Das ist zu glatt und zu trocken!
Wie wäre es denn, die Randbereiche so hoch wie möglich mit Lavabruch aufzufüllen? Ich finde das farblich ja viel angenehmer als Kies... aber das ist Geschmackssache.
Oder Du versucht den Rand mit Wurzeln, Eichenrinde usw. zu tarnen. Auch gut dekorierte Körbe bringen da sicherlich etwas. Mit Kunstrasen oder Ufermatte wirst Du da nichts ausrichten können, denn sobald sie überhängen tropft Dir das Wasser raus... 
Das "hübsche graue" Zulaufrohr würde ich versuchen mit Rinde zu tarnen oder aber mit Ufermatte u.ä. umwickeln. Aber nur soweit, dass das Wasser nicht darüber verschwinden kann. Das Moos kommt entweder von alleine oder Du bekommst ein "Rezept" von uns...  
Was die Ufermatte angeht - da gibts doch m.W.n. direkt vom Hersteller Naturagart vers. Samenmischung mit dazugehörigem Dünger.
Versuch doch stellenweise mal ein paar überhängende Körbe/Ufer wie Karsten es Dir vorgeschlagen hat. Wird vielleicht so gut, dass Du alles so machen willst. 
Falls Du in den flachen Teich Seerosen setzen willst, dann kommen sicherlich nur absolut frostharte Zwergsorten in Frage. Besonders blühfreudig sollten sie dann auch noch sein, damit sie bei wenig Sonne viell. noch ein paar Blüten hervor bringen. 
www.seerosenfarm.de und www.nymphaion.de sind m.M.n. gute Adressen um sich erstmal umzusehen und evtl. dann auch zu kaufen.
Im Baumarkt würde ich es nicht riskieren - nicht das Du dann was starkwüchsiges bekommst und alle 2Jahre den Pflanzenteich komplett entleeren mußt.
Übrigens, Seerosen mögen vor allem zwei Sachen überhaupt nicht: Strömung und ständig nassgespritzte Blätter. Außerdem sind sie "Sonnenanbeter". 

Einige der oben genannten Pflanzen müßtest Du auch in der foreneigenen Datenbank finden.


----------



## karsten. (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen soll ich nehmen??????*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Karsten,
> 
> Das ist eine Zierjohannisbeere......
> 
> und die wird nur so groß wie wir es zulassen.......




Hallo
ok. das war auf dem Foto nicht zu erkennen  
Zierjohannisbeere (Ribes sanguineum) wird Deinem Teich nicht gefährlich
(lässt sich später wunderbar abmoosen und als Bonsai gestalten)  

Pflanzkörbe lassen sich mit allen unverrottbaren Materialien abhängen

ich steh auf so was :
http://cgi.ebay.de/WIG-Schweissdrah...yZ124824QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
bei 2 Dräten pro Korb könnte man 32 Körbe mit  0,5 € pro Korb ,bei dem Lieferant
für die nächsten 100 jahre abhängen  
als Körbe würde ich die "Längsten" nehmen 
wenn Du Platz hast nimm "Baumschulkisten" 

zu den Pflanzen:
möglicherweise
Hänge-oder Riesensegge, Carex pendula
__ Kalmus http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalmus_(Gattung)
Lilie http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sumpf-Schwertlilie

nur als Beispiel  

und 

die "Wanne" ganz zufüllen  
und als "bepflanzten Bodenfilter" nur mit __ Schilf (Phragmites australis)betreiben 
(wunderschönes Biotob mit der größten Reinigungsleistung mMn.  )
google stichwort _Schilfpfanzen_
 Schilf ist eigentlich DIE Retentionspflanze ! (neben den noch schöneren  __ Iris)
und kann richtig eingesetzt auch noch nett aussehen
 

geh DEINEN Weg !  

mfG


----------



## Annett (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen soll ich nehmen??????*

Moin,

ich persönlich finde die Idee mit dem "Zufüllen" auch ziemlich gut.
Gerade der Plasteteich hat ja den Vorteil, dass ihm die Schilfrhizome nix anhaben können... Ich persönlich würde noch versuchen ganz unten in der "Wanne" eine Art Lochplatte einzubringen, damit man den Mulm auch mal absaugen kann. Aber bei Deiner Vorklärung wird es auch ohne Absaugen eine halbe Ewigkeit dauern, bis sich das Substrat mal komplett zugesetzt hat. 

Die Übergänge der Teiche kann man übrigens auch gut mit __ Pfennigkraut "Lysimachia nummularia" kaschieren. Das gibts in jeder gut sortierten Staudengärtnerei oder bei manchem Hobbygärtner kostenlos, weil es stark wuchern kann. Es wächst im Sumpfbereich genauso wie in normalen Gartenboden und macht wunderbar lange Triebe, die auch schön überhängen können. Hübsche gelbe Blütchen macht es auch noch ab und an. 

Am Ende mußt Du für Dich entscheiden, was Dir gefällt. 
Wir sehen das Ergebnis ja nur ein paar mal im Jahr auf Fotos - Du aber tagtäglich.


----------



## Olli.P (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen soll ich nehmen??????*

Hi Leute,

erst einmal, danke für die ganzen Vorschläge!!!!

Bin gerade dabei, ein paar Skizzen zu machen und noch Detailbilder zu bearbeiten.

Werde diese dann im Laufe des Tages hochladen..... 

Diese könntet ihr dann ( wenn ihr Lust und Zeit habt ) ja auch zum besseren Verständnis für mich weiter bearbeiten.....  

Wie gesagt mit dem "Unkraut  " drumherum hab ich nicht viel an der Mütze....

Das Pflanzen und so, macht meine bessere hälfte.........


----------



## Olli.P (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen soll ich nehmen??????*

So,

jetzt hab ich mal ein paar Bilder und Skizzen gemacht....... 

Erst die Bilder......

Nach dem Entfernen des Rattennestes haben wir es geschafft, das Wasser so pö a pö über die Zunge der Schale laufen zu lassen.... 
Den Flansch der sonst als Auslauf in den Bachlauf diente haben wir einfach ein bisserl zugemacht..... 
Hier kann man schön die Luftblasen sehen die noch miteinströmen....  
Die schmale Rinne am Rand der Teichschale.....   
                                                                        Und nochmal derÜberlauf... 


Und nu zu meinen Überlegungen:

Den Biotec möchte ich gerne unter einer Selbstgemachten Felsattrappe aus PU-Schaum verschwinden lassen...... 

Muss nur noch überlegen wie ich die meist Glatte Oberfläche dann Porig bekomme, wahrs. mit grobem Sandpapier. Ich möchte sie ja auch noch irgendwie Umweltfreundlich Tonfarben Lackieren damits natürlicher aussieht.

Und wenn die Poren groß genug sind wächst da vielleicht auch noch die ein oder andere Pflanze drauf..... 

Skizze wie ich es machen würde.....
 

Aber bis zu welcher höhe befüllen????

Und: Womit?????  So wie Annett es machen würde, den Rand und den Tiefenbereich mit Lavabruch??? Oder inne Tiefe lieber mit Kies und nur die letzten cm mit Lavabruch oder Blähton???? Keine Ahnung 

Und: ob ich in einer Ecke sofort noch ein DN 70 oder 100 Rohr reinmache, so dass ich dadurch einfach mit einem Schlammsauger mal den Boden absaugen kann, ohne das ich was von der Befüllung wegräumen muss??? Ob dass wohl funzt????



Und hier noch die Skizze an der ihr euch auslassen könnt, wenn ihr wollt!!!
 



Hätte denn auch jemand den ein oder anderen Ableger im Frühling für mich????

Porto zahl ich ist klar, oder ich hols ab wenn's nich zu weit wech iss......


----------



## Olli.P (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen soll ich nehmen??????*

Upp's,

vergessen, kann ich für den Teichschalenrand auch Korkrinde nehmen???

Könnte man ja mit Adheseal ankleben, oder zieht die auch das Wasser raus ( Kapillarwirkung )????


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen soll ich nehmen??????*

Hi Olaf,

das mit den Seerosen in deinem Teich solltest Du lieber vergessen. Es gibt zwar sehr viele Sorten für die Wassertiefe, aber keine einzige die Schatten verträgt  . Min 6. Std. voller Sonnenschein sind Pflicht damit es Blüten gibt (Blüten schließen auch gegen 16-18 Uhr). Die Teichrose würde da zwar wachsen, aber kaum blühen und viel zu groß werden.

MfG Frank


----------



## Olli.P (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen soll ich nehmen??????*

Hi Frank ( __ Knoblauchkröte ),

danke für die info...

Dann müssen wa mal sehen ob wir wenigstens ein oder zwei Seerosen im Großen Teich unterbringen können........

Hoffentlich rupfen die Koi mir diese nicht auseinander........ 

oder, ich muss die Seerosen irgendwie von oben mit ne'm Netz oder so schützen......


----------



## Steingarnele (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen soll ich nehmen??????*

Hi Olaf,

wenn ich so ne grosse Schale für meinen Pflanzenfilter gehabt hätte, hätte ich es sicher mit __ Rohrkolben Typha latifolia Höhe 150 cm / Schmalblättriger Rohrkolben Typha angustifolia Höhe 180-200cm, oder __ Schilf Phragmites australis  Höhe 280 - 300 cm voll gemacht. Hab ich aber nicht, also musste es die Folie machen, und die Rhizompflanzen kommen in einen Behälter. Im Moment sind Wasser-Schwaden (Glyceria maxima), und __ Kalmus (Acorus calamus) darin. Andere Pflanzen kommen dann im Frühjahr dazu, wenn der Frost vorbei ist. Als Substrat habe ich Kies in drei grössen drin, man kann sagen wie in dem Biofilter der hier unter Links zu finden ist. http://www.onlykoi.de/html/biofilter.htm#Schnittzeichnung#Schnittzeichnung
Das Substrat würde ich so auffüllen, das du Oben noch 5-10cm Wasserstand hast, und vielleicht so noch ein paar Schlangenwurz, Sumpf-__ Calla (Calla palustris) Höhe 20cm im Vordergrund platzieren kannst. In meiner Galerie siehst du auch wie ich es gemacht habe, ist fast alles in Bildern festgehalten.


----------



## ThomasK. (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen soll ich nehmen??????*



> Den Biotec möchte ich gerne unter einer Selbstgemachten Felsattrappe aus PU-Schaum verschwinden lassen......
> 
> Muss nur noch überlegen wie ich die meist Glatte Oberfläche dann Porig bekomme, wahrs. mit grobem Sandpapier. Ich möchte sie ja auch noch irgendwie Umweltfreundlich Tonfarben Lackieren damits natürlicher aussieht.



Was hältst du davon die Artrappe irgentwie anzuputzen? Sähe dann doch schon eher wie ein Fels aus oder!? 

Und ich glaube nicht das Kork Wasser zieht, denke mal ein eine Weinflasche...


----------



## Annett (2. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen soll ich nehmen??????*

Hallo Olaf,

ich finde, Kork ist ganz schön teuer für sowas... oder? 
Wenn man die Felsatrappe abputzt, dann könntest Du hinterher versuchen Moose und Algen darauf anzusiedeln. Oder steht der Filter in der prallen Sonne?


----------



## Olli.P (2. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen soll ich nehmen??????*

Hi Leute,


@Annett:

Also der Filter wird, wenn alles fertig ist, wohl gar nicht mehr in der Sonne stehen......

Siehe Bild...:

Ich habe da mal das Terassendach und den Verlauf der Sonne mit eingezeichnet..... 
 

Das mit der Mischung ist auch eine gute Idee.... mal sehen in wie weit ich das realisieren kann......

Und die Korkrinde haben wir z.T. noch auf dem Dachboden liegen, die ist noch vom Terrarium.....
Warum soll ich die da liegen lassen??? Die macht sich am Schalenrand bestimmt auch ganz gut.......


----------



## Olli.P (5. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen soll ich nehmen??????*

Hi Leut's,

watt iss denn nu????

Mann die Beiträge rutschen hier im Portal ja im F1 Tempo aus dem Fenster..... 

Da gerät schnell das ein oder andere wohl in Vergessenheit was????......... 

Wie würdet ihr das machen???

Welches Substrat z.B. für die Pflanzenschale????

Wir sind uns zwar noch nicht schlüssig was und wie........ 

also ran an die Tastatur.......

jede menge Tipp's wären da nicht schlecht............... 

*
Und hat nu der ein oder andere im Frühling den ein oder anderen Ableger für mich???????*


----------

